# Your favourite film intro?



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Whats your favourite film intro??

Here's mine selection. TOP GUN.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

Saving private ryan


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)




----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

You can't beat The Italian Job intro.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Mad Max - the whole Nightrider fuel injected suicide machine bit... 

Convoy  When the truck first appears over the brow of the hill in the distance growling like a beauty, exhausts blasting smoke and so on, and the music as it blends into the song Convoy...  Great bit of filming...


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

love this intro aswell with the lambo:

canonball run:


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

As on other thread - 2001 A Space Odyssey


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

stupidmonkfish said:


> Whats your favourite film intro??
> 
> Here's mine selection. TOP GUN.
> 
> YouTube - Top Gun Intro


Win.

Best intro to any film ever made, for me anyway.


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

The original Star Wars (now called A New Hope) with the Star Destroyer going overhead. In the pictures in 1978 it was somethingelse.


----------



## Martyn YTFC (Sep 16, 2007)

Being geeky about it, aren't these the Opening Title Credits rather than intros? 

The Saving Private Ryan one above isn't either of them.

I like Catch Me If You Can






Seven is quite good as well.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

nuff said


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

:driver::thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Not the cheesy Movies either. Peter Lupus, from where Lupus disease got it's name. Barbara Baine, married to Martin Landau, Peter Graves, brother to Sheriff Matt Dillion of Gunsmoke.





Kato AKA Bruce Lee and driving a Lincoln called the Black Beauty


----------



## Colt Man (Dec 3, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> nuff said
> YouTube - Taxi- Scooter Scene


funny that my favourate intro is from the new taxi

cant find a vid of it on youtube

but basically its extreme street mountain biking in new york lol


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

completely forgot about this one

sexy beast, where the boulder lands in the swimming pool!!


----------



## pringle_addict (Jan 2, 2008)

Taxi Scooter Scene +1

Such a cool film.

I was absolutely horrified when I heard they were doing a hollywood version with Queen Latifah! ffs, leave good films alone!!!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

most of the james bond intro's, always great to watch!


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

Definitely Contact's zoom-out sequence.


----------



## Tom_O (Jul 1, 2008)

^^


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Italian Job
Cannon Ball
Smokie and the Bandit part 2... Snowman racing his truck... love the music aswell.

Swordfish... the bit where Gabriel Shear (John Travolta) is talking to the FBI agents about movie plots in the cafe over the road from the bank he is about to rob...


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

mine would have to be


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Human Traffic
(no youtube acces so can't post link)


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Old school


----------



## asjam86 (Mar 23, 2007)

Lethal weapon (can't remember which one)

"Rodge"
_"Yeah"_
"Grab the cat" - Runs
Building is levelled by huge explosion and bomb disposal experts clap
"oops"


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

how can this not have appeared yet... GHOST SHIP!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

So many but the two that spring to mind are Top Gun and Bad Boys.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)




----------



## s4boy (Feb 3, 2009)

layer cake.......ture british gangster movie

ace sound track, an RS6 and a semi-naked sienna millar, what more could you what in a film.


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

s4boy said:


> a semi-naked sienna millar, what more could you what in a film.


A fully-naked Sienna Millar? :thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

parish said:


> A fully-naked Sienna Millar? :thumb:


:lol::thumb:


----------

